# Burstner T Star fuel consumption



## 96226 (Sep 8, 2005)

What fuel consumption is to be expected from a Bustner T star with 2.7 litre Mercedes Sprinter with 6 speed auto box?

Scuta


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Very much depends on how it's driven, don't have a Burstner but have a Benimar with the same engine and trans, and would expect you to get around 23-26MPG.


Andrew


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Scuta,

Welcome to the site.
I am afraid I don't know the answer to your question but I expect someone will be along in a minute. There is another stream going about fuel economy you might get some info. there.
If I had to guess I would suggest probably low 20's but it does depend an awful lot on how you drive it and it will improve a bit when it's run in.


----------

